# Minidsp Dirac series Analog



## Phillips (Aug 12, 2011)

Hi would the Mindsp Dirac Analog work with the below AMP (link).

http://www.manualslib.com/manual/131213/Plinius-Audio-8100.html?page=8#manual

Thanks in advance


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Yes, using the preamp's tape monitoring function, you could connect the miniDSP DDRC-22A as a "tape deck" to either set of Tape I/O.

For instance, you could select _Record -> CD,_ connect Tape 1 Out to DDRC-22A In, connect DDRC-22A Out to Tape 1 In, and select _Source -> Tape 1,_ and the CD signal would go through the DDRC-22A for processing then through the volume and output stage to your speakers.

You will have 2 volume controls. You should probably find the right setting on the DDRC-22A for headroom and leave it, then adjust volume with the preamp.


----------



## Phillips (Aug 12, 2011)

Thank you

With my RELS hooked up via speaker level Dirac would improve the subs as well?

Thanks in advance


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Yes it would.


----------



## Phillips (Aug 12, 2011)

Thank you

Does Dirac deal with individual speakers (left and right mains) through the full range 0-20,000 hz?


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

Phillips said:


> Thank you
> 
> Does Dirac deal with individual speakers (left and right mains) through the full range 0-20,000 hz?


10Hz-20KHz


----------



## Phillips (Aug 12, 2011)

Kal Rubinson said:


> 10Hz-20KHz


Thanks Kal

Your personal opinion Dirac vs Antimode Dual Core, which is better?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

Phillips said:


> Thanks Kal
> 
> Your personal opinion Dirac vs Antimode Dual Core, which is better?
> 
> Thanks in advance


??? They were used in such different configurations that I cannot say. The AMDC is a stereo unit (you can use multiples) that I used with a 2channel setup or on my sub only. The DiracLive was used in a 5.1 or 5.2 system.


----------



## Phillips (Aug 12, 2011)

Kal Rubinson said:


> ??? They were used in such different configurations that I cannot say. The AMDC is a stereo unit (you can use multiples) that I used with a 2channel setup or on my sub only. The DiracLive was used in a 5.1 or 5.2 system.


Thanks Kal 

Dirac deals with full range as AMDC tends to be more bass <500?


----------



## Phillips (Aug 12, 2011)

Hi is there any other way of connecting these with the same Plinius AMP as above.

Could I use all 4 connections in and out of the tape 1 if so what settings on the front panel would I use?

Thanks in advance


----------

